# [AOSP Bug Discussion] Network Location wierdness



## Jaxidian

Over the past ~2 weeks, many people have been seeing this bug. We often write it off as being the bug that requires you to flash a Sense ROM, get a lock, then flash back to AOSP, but this is something different. Rather than discussing this separated in half a dozen different threads, I'd like for us to tackle this bug here in a thread focused to it.

I've seen what I believe to be this bug manifest with two different symptoms:

Full GPS works fine while network location works in some apps but gives you an obviously bogus location in other apps.
Full GPS works fine while network location works in some apps and simply fails in other apps.

*NOTE*: If Full GPS fails for you (such as in Google Maps), then go tackle that problem first before discussing here. If full GPS fails, then you probably have the bug that requires you to flash a Sense ROM. Please do NOT confuse that bug with this one!

I have seen this bug reported for all functional AOSP-based ROMs that I've followed, specifically CM7, OMFGB, OMGB, and Liquid Thunderbread. The funny thing is that some people get this bug while others do not, and there is not a clear pattern.

As I said before, this is clearly happening on pretty much every AOSP-based ROM. What is not clear, however, are what causes this. So it sure would be nice to figure this out. I'm not sure exactly what we need to do to find this but since you all are smart cookies, we'll still figure this out...

So go!

*UPDATE (7/24):*
*This bug appears to happen only when you're using carrier-based network location and NOT when using Wifi-based network location. A known work-around is to connect to a Wifi network. We are still trying to fully understand this, however, to come up with a real fix.​*


----------



## Jaxidian

Two theories I have:

1. A ROM out there causes this in a way that it stays persistent through data/system/dalvik wipes and Nandroid restores. If this is the case, I suspect it's a Sense-based ROM, perhaps specifically Sense 3-based. My reason for this theory is not based on hard facts and is entirely circumstantial: I never experienced this bug when it was beginning to be reported yet I was flashing every AOSP ROM in sight, including many nightlies. However, I took a few days to play with the newest Sense ROMs and then came back to AOSP and immediately saw this bug. Also, prior to playing with these Sense-based ROMs, I had never ran the Sense 3-based ROMs before yet I know they're very common.

2. A kernel, or common piece of code in many kernels, are actually at fault for this bug. I know most of our AOSP kernels kang code from one another, so perhaps this is our common factor in a way that seems fairly random across many ROMs. And it could be that this bug is really no direct fault of a kernel but just an unfortunate conflicting sequence of events due to some performance/power optimization in a driver inside a kernel or something else like that.

Anybody else have any theories for this? And any ideas, plans, and time to execute said plan to confirm or rule out my two theories?

Again, I'm not claiming I have the answers here, I'm just trying to get this conversation going in a focused way so you smart folks can figure this out.


----------



## ProgHouse

Honestly, I was having just network location issues and I didn't do a damn thing and it just sorted itself out. It seems to be especially good after Chingy's latest leak. In my opinion, I think perhaps it was tower maintenance or something. I have no explanation as to why it started working for me after doing nothing.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgHouse

Jaxidian said:


> Two theories I have:
> 
> 1. A ROM out there causes this in a way that it stays persistent through data/system/dalvik wipes and Nandroid restores. If this is the case, I suspect it's a Sense-based ROM, perhaps specifically Sense 3-based. My reason for this theory is not based on hard facts and is entirely circumstantial: I never experienced this bug when it was beginning to be reported yet I was flashing every AOSP ROM in sight, including many nightlies. However, I took a few days to play with the newest Sense ROMs and then came back to AOSP and immediately saw this bug. Also, prior to playing with these Sense-based ROMs, I had never ran the Sense 3-based ROMs before yet I know they're very common.
> 
> 2. A kernel, or common piece of code in many kernels, are actually at fault for this bug. I know most of our AOSP kernels kang code from one another, so perhaps this is our common factor in a way that seems fairly random across many ROMs. And it could be that this bug is really no direct fault of a kernel but just an unfortunate conflicting sequence of events due to some performance/power optimization in a driver inside a kernel or something else like that.
> 
> Anybody else have any theories for this? And any ideas, plans, and time to execute said plan to confirm or rule out my two theories?
> 
> Again, I'm not claiming I have the answers here, I'm just trying to get this conversation going in a focused way so you smart folks can figure this out.


I never ran a Sense 3 based ROM. The last sense ROM I ran was BAMF 1.8.6 before coming over to CM. I didn't have the issue in BAMF.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian

ProgHouse said:


> Honestly, I was having just network location issues and I didn't do a damn thing and it just sorted itself out. It seems to be especially good after Chingy's latest leak. In my opinion, I think perhaps it was tower maintenance or something. I have no explanation as to why it started working for me after doing nothing.


I'm confused. Did you do nothing or did you flash the new radio?


----------



## ProgHouse

Jaxidian said:


> I'm confused. Did you do nothing or did you flash the new radio?


Lol, my bad. This started happening to me on the last official MR2 OTA radio and I just left it alone and it sorted itself out. After flashing Chingy's leak, network location and GPS are just generally faster in finding me. When I was having the the issue it kept putting me in Arcade, NY. I live in Texas and I thought it odd that it kept putting me in a very specific town in upstate NY without fail.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## skinien

I'm wondering if it has to do with weak signal. I notice that if I'm in my building (at work) I occasionally get this bogus location. What's odd is that it's the SAME bogus location every time (in another state). If I try to refresh location in my building, it still thinks I'm in my bogus location. As soon as I walk outside and refresh, the location fixes itself.

The above is also while forcing 3g while on the edge of 4g service.

The weirdest thing is that its either bogus all day or accurate all day.

edit:

I think it would be interesting to see if the effected users are in 3g/4g areas or if they are forcing 3g if they are in a 4g area.

Happens to me when I'm in my large work building, forcing 3g in the edge of 4g.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I randomly went from not having this issue to my Beautiful Widgets telling me I was in Estonia (I'm just north of San Fran lol). As soon as I'd hop on WiFi everything was grand. I tried GPS on and all sorts of stuff to no avail. I changed ROMs to a Sense ROM as I noticed I no longer had GPS working. Fixed GPS and ever since my location has been accurate. No clue what to think of any of this info but something weird is up.


----------



## skinien

Mustang302LX said:


> I randomly went from not having this issue to my Beautiful Widgets telling me I was in Estonia (I'm just north of San Fran lol). As soon as I'd hop on WiFi everything was grand. I tried GPS on and all sorts of stuff to no avail. I changed ROMs to a Sense ROM as I noticed I no longer had GPS working. Fixed GPS and ever since my location has been accurate. No clue what to think of any of this info but something weird is up.


I'm pretty sure that if you're near a wifi hotspot and wifi is on, you won't have the problem. It seems as though when Android wants a coarse location, it will try wifi first, then carrier network (towers). If you have a widget that allows you to force GPS ONLY (don't use wireless or network location), I'm sure you'll see that the location is accurate.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I believe the issue occurs when you get your location from the carrier network.


----------



## psufan5

My location bug happens when in Google + and not connected to wifi. The verizon triangulation isn't working obviously since it thinks I'm in a different country.


----------



## Jaxidian

skinien said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you're near a wifi hotspot and wifi is on, you won't have the problem. It seems as though when Android wants a coarse location, it will try wifi first, then carrier network (towers). If you have a widget that allows you to force GPS ONLY (don't use wireless or network location), I'm sure you'll see that the location is accurate.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that I believe the issue occurs when you get your location from the carrier network.


Interesting theory. I don't know enough about this to know if that's how it works or not. Can somebody who knows for sure confirm this?



psufan5 said:


> My location bug happens when in Google + and not connected to wifi. The verizon triangulation isn't working obviously since it thinks I'm in a different country.


And this anecdote appears to support that theory.


----------



## skinien

Jaxidian said:


> Interesting theory. I don't know enough about this to know if that's how it works or not. Can somebody who knows for sure confirm this?
> 
> And this anecdote appears to support that theory.


My first Android phone (Samsung Captivate) had three location settings (Under Menu -> Location & security).

The three settings were something along the lines of:
-Use wireless networks
-Use carrier networks
-Use standalone GPS

CM (and I'm guessing it's all AOSP ) combines the first two:
"Use wireless networks: Location determined by wi-fi and/or mobile networks"

I'm wondering if we had the ability to separate the two, and un-check "Mobile Networks", we could prevent our phones from using network triangulation and giving us bad locations. Or, we could find out which of the three location "tools" is giving us bad data.


----------



## psufan5

Somewhere in the firmware that same country is encoded into all of our phones. Pretty funny


----------



## skinien

psufan5 said:


> Somewhere in the firmware that same country is encoded into all of our phones. Pretty funny


if (cant_find_location)
location = ESTONIA;


----------



## squarecat

Possible correlation with the TBolts that were prone to reboots vs those that apparently never experienced them?


----------



## Mgenova

Just wanted to give some input, i had the location bug only in the aosp weather widget and google +. I did a fix permission and cleared dalvik, no luck. The fix permission actually deleted all my apps. I performed a full wipe. Did not restore ANY apps or settings. Upon first boot i had the bug still but after about 15 min it magically started working. Been working perfect for 2 days now? I wish i could say there was something specific that fixed it but it seemed to have fixed itself after i almost gave up. Im running liquid tb 2.3.


----------



## Mgenova

"Jaxidian said:


> Two theories I have:
> 
> 1. A ROM out there causes this in a way that it stays persistent through data/system/dalvik wipes and Nandroid restores. If this is the case, I suspect it's a Sense-based ROM, perhaps specifically Sense 3-based. My reason for this theory is not based on hard facts and is entirely circumstantial: I never experienced this bug when it was beginning to be reported yet I was flashing every AOSP ROM in sight, including many nightlies. However, I took a few days to play with the newest Sense ROMs and then came back to AOSP and immediately saw this bug. Also, prior to playing with these Sense-based ROMs, I had never ran the Sense 3-based ROMs before yet I know they're very common.
> 
> 2. A kernel, or common piece of code in many kernels, are actually at fault for this bug. I know most of our AOSP kernels kang code from one another, so perhaps this is our common factor in a way that seems fairly random across many ROMs. And it could be that this bug is really no direct fault of a kernel but just an unfortunate conflicting sequence of events due to some performance/power optimization in a driver inside a kernel or something else like that.
> 
> Anybody else have any theories for this? And any ideas, plans, and time to execute said plan to confirm or rule out my two theories?
> 
> Again, I'm not claiming I have the answers here, I'm just trying to get this conversation going in a focused way so you smart folks can figure this out.


Im wondering if there is something memory wise that needs to wiped that we are missing, maybe some location data is stored somewhere and not wiped when we perform a factory reset. ever notice that sometimes your wallpaper is still there even though you do a full wipe? I know they say to wipe multiple times but it seems pointless, after cvpcs kinda debunked that myth.


----------



## shakabra

I have experienced this bug. I mostly notice it when using News and Weather widget. It began on CM7 and continued until the release of CM7 RC1.2. Sometimes, on RC1.2 it could find the correct location sometimes not. It seems that after flashing a ROM it would initially determine my location correctly and then sometime later put me somewhere in Alabama (I'm in Hawaii).

I would be interested where it says other people are located in relation to where they actually are. Maybe there's some reason to it all.

I will try to take note of my signal strength when acquiring location to see if that makes a difference. I'm always on 4G and using baseband: 1.39.00.0627,0.01.69.0625r. Aloha.


----------



## Veridor

Even on the newly leaked radio, I'm still having issues. I live in NC, but Weatherbug, Snowstorm, Gasbuddy, etc all think I'm in AL, even with GPS turned on. Only works when I'm connected to WiFi.

Network and GPS location seem to both work fine in Google Maps. At one point I did try a Sense 3 ROM, but I can't say if the issue was present prior, as that was some time ago.


----------



## Jaxidian

Do all, some, or none of you guys use GPS Status (the app from the market)?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## pmdied

Wifi corrects my location issue for weather. 3g will correct surrounding points of interest on the "Where" app but nothing shows using 4g.

I've tried all the AOSP roms and have had the same issues. Perhaps the Thunderbolt relies on some coding that insists on incorperating the 4g radio to find a signal?


----------



## Quantify

I have this problem as well. Full GPS locks on well, no issues there. wifi location works fine. Tower triangulation is borked. I did a full wipe, no tibu, but indeed came from a sense 3.0 ROM. Have not tried fix permissions, but perhaps I'll give that a shot this weekend.


----------



## Veridor

"Jaxidian said:


> Do all, some, or none of you guys use GPS Status (the app from the market)?


I have. It would clear and download A-GPS data, although to no apparent effect. Before the flash Sense trick, it wouldn't even lock on to GPS satellites.

FWIW, I flashed DroidTh3ory's Sense 2.1 ROM based on the GB leak, and it got coarse location fine. Restored CM7, no change.


----------



## Veridor

"pmdied said:


> Wifi corrects my location issue for weather. 3g will correct surrounding points of interest on the "Where" app but nothing shows using 4g.
> 
> I've tried all the AOSP roms and have had the same issues. Perhaps the Thunderbolt relies on some coding that insists on incorperating the 4g radio to find a signal?


I chatted with Slayher on IRC a week or so ago, and he suspects that the LTE chipset isn't playing nice with A-GPS and that Sense must be using a helper app that writes something to NVRAM during a GPS lock that somehow survives a wipe or Nandroid restore.


----------



## JustSomeDude

I'm experiencing this issue, but never used a Sense 3.0 ROM. I came from stock and only ever used two ROMS, BAMF 1.7 then 1.8.6 (upgraded to MR2 when on original TBolt), and now OMFGB (up to 7.21 nightly). For what it's worth, I got a warranty phone replacement last week that came loaded with latest OTA and MR2 radio. Don't know if that's important - but thought I'd add it in here. And all I've loaded were the rooting RUUs, BAMF 1.8.6 (MR2), and now OMFGB. That's it.

Beautiful Widgets shows me in Madison, Wisconsin (using tower data) when I am in Denver. GPS locks correctly almost instantly when using satellites.

UPDATE: I did the "GPS fix" yesterday and it fixed this. By GPS fix I mean, flashing a stable ROM (bamf) backup, getting GPS lock, and reflashing OMFGB. All was good since - but the problem returned after flashing the 7.21 nightly.

Curious-er and curious-er.


----------



## Jaxidian

Veridor said:


> I chatted with Slayher on IRC a week or so ago, and he suspects that the LTE chipset isn't playing nice with A-GPS and that Sense must be using a helper app that writes something to NVRAM during a GPS lock that somehow survives a wipe or Nandroid restore.


This is specifically my thought as well. I'm going to unroot and revert back to some very old stock ROMs/radio and see if I can get rid of this bug. I'm also going to play with performing the "GPS Fix" (flash Sense ROM) and see if it matters whether I have Wifi enabled or disabled when I last run that Sense ROM (hoping that if Wifi is enabled, that NVRAM data gets cleared by Sense).

That said, is there any way to monitor NVRAM to see what all Sense does in there and when it does it? It sure would be nice to figure out what it's doing so we can implement a fix for it.


----------



## xoomdev

This has been making me lose sleep.

I don't know about information staying from other rom's although I literally can't wrap my head around the flash sense to regain GPS lock.

One thing I've been looking closely at is in the cell location code it checks for the phone type (GSM/cdma) it gets the cell location differently from each phone type. Whereas on say the stock software its expected that this phone type as it changes radio technology. Aosp has never really had a reason it should ever be changing phone types like that. I'm not saying anything is missing as it should be able to handle both responses but its something I've been looking into. 
There are also changes to the actual agps code that may be of help but its hard testing with such random and sporadic results and responses. I add something here and there to the nightlies and hope someone will tell me its gone. Hopefully at some point this will be gone just know I am actively working on it but that's all I can say at this point.

Good thread on trying to narrow down the reasons however. I am on 3g only and am never on 4g and have never ever seen my location in the wrong place let alone different country.


----------



## xoomdev

"Veridor said:


> I chatted with Slayher on IRC a week or so ago, and he suspects that the LTE chipset isn't playing nice with A-GPS and that Sense must be using a helper app that writes something to NVRAM during a GPS lock that somehow survives a wipe or Nandroid restore.


This is a very good suspicion it seems


----------



## Jaxidian

xoomdev said:


> Good thread on trying to narrow down the reasons however. I am on 3g only and am never on 4g and have never ever seen my location in the wrong place let alone different country.


Have you recently flashed a Sense ROM? If not, then I bet that's why you don't see it. The last time I had flashed a Sense ROM was right after the MR2 brick scare (I was trying to brick when they had trouble finding bricked phones to work with) until ~1 week ago.

Any thoughts on anything else we can do to get you valuable info other than just doing our thing?


----------



## xoomdev

"Jaxidian said:


> Have you recently flashed a Sense ROM? If not, then I bet that's why you don't see it. The last time I had flashed a Sense ROM was right after the MR2 brick scare (I was trying to brick when they had trouble finding bricked phones to work with) until ~1 week ago.
> 
> Any thoughts on anything else we can do to get you valuable info other than just doing our thing?


Last time I was on a sense rom was like two months ago. I dunno if that's recent or not


----------



## Veridor

Jaxidian said:


> This is specifically my thought as well. I'm going to unroot and revert back to some very old stock ROMs/radio and see if I can get rid of this bug. I'm also going to play with performing the "GPS Fix" (flash Sense ROM) and see if it matters whether I have Wifi enabled or disabled when I last run that Sense ROM (hoping that if Wifi is enabled, that NVRAM data gets cleared by Sense).
> 
> That said, is there any way to monitor NVRAM to see what all Sense does in there and when it does it? It sure would be nice to figure out what it's doing so we can implement a fix for it.


Not sure. I wouldn't even know where to begin looking, as to my knowledge, the nandroid restore of the CM7 backup after flashing Sense wipes /system, /data, and /cache to overwrite with whatever is in the backup image. I almost wonder if this isn't something in the EMMC root (aka, the "/" directory). Would be interesting to have someone who's NOT able to lock GPS grab a "/" snapshot, then flash Sense, lock GPS, take another snapshot, and do a Beyond Compare or Diff on the folders...


----------



## JustSomeDude

So this morning was Madison and now I'm in Huntsville. Weird.

Also, from the info standpoint, I'm in Denver where we have strong 4G. Haven't tested on 3G yet, but I will is weekend.


----------



## GotMurph84

@JustSomeDude I'm in Denver as well but I get a bogus location of Alxa, China. Have you ever gotten that one. It's random.


----------



## psufan5

Im sure its been tried but... anyone tried to put 3G only on in another rom (turning off 4G completely) then flashing OMFGB with only 3G on. Maybe after the initial setup somewhere its locking in the wrong location. This would prevent that really?


----------



## Jaxidian

psufan5 said:


> Im sure its been tried but... anyone tried to put 3G only on in another rom (turning off 4G completely) then flashing OMFGB with only 3G on. Maybe after the initial setup somewhere its locking in the wrong location. This would prevent that really?


This sort of testing by people who are easily able to reproduce the issue would be very helpful. We have no clue what data gets written, when it's cleared, what triggers it, or anything. If you test something, try to reproduce it a few times so we can give the devs good/reliable information rather than wasting their time with confusing info.

But this is a great thing for us to do!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridor

Did a full wipe when switching from CM7 to Liquid Thunderbread 2.4: wiped data, cache, dalvik cache, battery stats, and formatted system. With 4G on, or off, network location for all but Google Maps has me in Mentone, AL, while I'm in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Veridor

Ok, so I noticed that Liquid Thunderbread wouldn't even attempt a GPS lock in Maps. So I restored my CM7 backup and sure enough GPS works again. Network location is still borked, but it's definitely interesting. Gonna try the pending OMFGB build when it drops and see if I can reproduce it.


----------



## GotMurph84

Veridor said:


> Ok, so I noticed that Liquid Thunderbread wouldn't even attempt a GPS lock in Maps. So I restored my CM7 backup and sure enough GPS works again. Network location is still borked, but it's definitely interesting. Gonna try the pending OMFGB build when it drops and see if I can reproduce it.


Yeah I just did an upgrade to LT 2.4....my GPS won't even lock in Maps. I opened up GPS Status and even though the box was checked in Settings, it reported that it wasn't on. Weird...going back to 2.3 for now. Thank God for backups 

Oh yeah...RIP Amy Winehouse...


----------



## Jaxidian

GotMurph84 said:


> Yeah I just did an upgrade to LT 2.4....my GPS won't even lock in Maps. I opened up GPS Status and even though the box was checked in Settings, it reported that it wasn't on. Weird...going back to 2.3 for now. Thank God for backups
> 
> Oh yeah...RIP Amy Winehouse...


LT2.4 has an unrelated gps bug so don't let that confuse you.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSomeDude

GotMurph84 said:


> @JustSomeDude I'm in Denver as well but I get a bogus location of Alxa, China. Have you ever gotten that one. It's random.


Murph - never got China! That's a good one though. 

Although on the Madison front, it looks like the location is tracking relatively. For I discovered it was actually Madison, AL and NOT Madison, Wisconsin that was being reported. So when I appeared to be in Huntsville, AL, it wasn't as far off as I thought... as Huntsville is just down the road from Madison.

So there is some pattern to the location, I just don't know WTF that pattern is.


----------



## Mgenova

im stiil on liquid TB 2.3. (no gps issues) my location bug came back after several days of it working fine. if i connect to wifi its dead on, i can turn wifi off and refresh the google weather widget and it goes right back to bugojno, bosnia. if there is anything i can do testing wise let me know id be glad to help!!!


----------



## want a droid

My gps works fine in maps (finds me where I am in MD), but in navigation it says I'm somewhere in Chicago.

I'm running OMFGB with imos latest and i have strong 4g.


----------



## Mustang302LX

My GPS works fine in maps and navigation and even in the browser. My beautiful widgets went nuts for a few days saying Estonia unless I manually entered my location. I switched it back to geolocation one day and it's been working for the last week. The strange thing too is if I open say Facebook and click Places it doesn't seem to find any local places to check in to when my wife's phone finds tons. Oh well really as I generally hate FB lol.


----------



## sidsixseven

As the OP mentioned, there appears to be two known location related bugs with AOSP roms.

Issue #1 - Known problem in all AOSP roms, Geolocation services (which use cell tower to determine location) report the wrong location in some widgets. This is an easy fix and I've done it and never had it reoccur. Just turn on WiFi and use it for a while then reboot. Some apps (like Beautiful Widgets have an "alternate Geocoder" option. I haven't tried it, might also fix the problem.)

Issue #2 - GPS, even when turned on, doesn't turn on. I experienced this once the first time I flashed LTB 2.3 on a new phone. Basically, GPS doesn't ever work and you don't even get a GPS icon in the status bar. When GPS is working correctly, there will be a cross-hair icon with a blinking middle that will stop blinking once you have a GPS fix. When experiencing this bug, the cross-hair icon doesn't even show up with the blinking middle showing it's attempting a fix. It's "as-if" the GPS was never really turned on. As the OP mentioned, the "Sense flash trick" appears to correct the problem. Basically, flash a Sense GB ROM (any ROM) and then get a GPS lock. Then, while lock is active, reboot to recovery and re-flash LTB or restore an LTB backup. It's worth pointing out that the first and only time I experienced this bug, I had actually flashed LTB from a Sense ROM that had been in Airport mode. My belief is that the phone is somehow remembering the previous setting.

This thread is intended to discuss Issue #1 (the Geolocation problem) not the GPS problem where it doesn't even turn on. Also, I understand that the Sense flash issue doesn't fix #2 if you are using LTB 2.4 (supposedly). If so, there may be a third bug introduced with that ROM.

*Regarding Issue #1, has anyone experienced this problem tried using the alternate "Gedecoder" with Beautiful Widgets?* You get to this from Beautiful Widgets --> Weather Settings --> Advanced -- Alternate Geodecoder.


----------



## Veridor

I really think the key lies in the fact that network location seems to work with Google Maps. It must be using some method to triangulate location that other apps aren't privy to. Or maybe I'm talking out my ass


----------



## Jaxidian

Veridor said:


> I really think the key lies in the fact that network location seems to work with Google Maps. It must be using some method to triangulate location that other apps aren't privy to. Or maybe I'm talking out my ass


There are actually 2 types of network location. 1) carrier network and 2) wifi ssid positioning. The latter can be done without being connected to a wifi network, and maybe this is what maps uses. Some Android installs that I've seen (Motoblur 2.3 on DX, for example) have additional settings in the location settings for this that we don't see in aosp.

I don't really know, though. Just a theory.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

Just thought I would throw this out there since I do not think I have seen it brought up. Network location worked for me every single time at home, but on the way to work it would change me to Florida (I live in TN).

Maybe the bug is not random, maybe some people just live in places where the bug is not obvious. Could it be the phone is calling on an outdated list of cities or locations used to update the network location?

I am not sure how this would manifest, as with Beautiful Widgets both weather services show the same location, so the bug must happen before it gets to the data is sent back out.


----------



## JustSomeDude

"Veridor said:


> I really think the key lies in the fact that network location seems to work with Google Maps. It must be using some method to triangulate location that other apps aren't privy to. Or maybe I'm talking out my ass


Curiously... Tower location works in Google Maps, but reports the Beautiful Widget location in Google Sky.

Weird.


----------



## nebulosa

I have been following this issue for a while now and can add 2 potentially useful apps for helping to track the problem.

First, if you use Google latitude, you can view all of your location history when logged in to the latitude site on your computer. Just keep the mobile app activated and check in on the website to see where it thinks you have been. I have found that no matter what I do, I get a few random far off locations each day. Even with wifi turned on.

Second, I've tried using an app called "Location Cache" which allows you to view a list, and even a map, off all of the network and wifi locations stored on your phone. You can clear the history, however I have not found this to be a permanent solution. The map does confirm for me that all of the wifi locations are correctly plotted, while the network locations are all over the place.

I hope this helps someone figure out a fix!


----------



## joshkinsey

This issue is affecting me as well. I went from Stock to a sense 2.1 ROM to a hybrid 2.1/3.0 ROM to the latest CM build. The location issues showed up when I installed CM.

I am currently just south of Atlanta, GA and beautiful widgets and whatnot think i'm in Saint Julien d'Hotman, which is apparently on a smaller island next to Madagascar.

I have no problems getting an accurate GPS sync really quickly. I also am shown in the correct place when I'm connected to wifi, but the coarse stuff using the cellular towers are completely wrong. I don't know much about how to help, but I'm more than willing to do testing if someone is willing to let me know what to do!


----------



## fatboy97

I've had this issue in the past... luckily I'm not having this issue right now, but I did one thing when I left my last Sense 3.0 (Gingeritis 3D) ROM, and that was to get a GPS lock using Navigation before flashing the next ROM. I had gone from Gingeritis 3D to LTB v2.5 and just yesterday to CM7 rc1.4, again only after getting a good GPS lock using Navigation.

I do remember once having this issue and I thought GPS was not an issue since I could always find my location using Google Maps. The strange thing I learned later on was that when I need to use my GPS for Navigation I could not get a lock... I could see my location on Google Maps within 5 or 6 meters, but the Navigation app could not find my location or get a GPS lock.

When it happened last time it was putting me in Paris using Beautiful Widget's Weather... now I don't think it was Paris, France if that really matters. However, one other time it was happening to me it was putting me in a totally different city, but it always kept putting me in that city. So I have not always seen the same city location when it did happen to me.


----------



## Guest

sidsixseven said:


> As the OP mentioned, there appears to be two known location related bugs with AOSP roms.
> 
> Issue #1 - Known problem in all AOSP roms, Geolocation services (which use cell tower to determine location) report the wrong location in some widgets. This is an easy fix and I've done it and never had it reoccur. Just turn on WiFi and use it for a while then reboot. Some apps (like Beautiful Widgets have an "alternate Geocoder" option. I haven't tried it, might also fix the problem.)
> 
> This thread is intended to discuss Issue #1 (the Geolocation problem) not the GPS problem where it doesn't even turn on. Also, I understand that the Sense flash issue doesn't fix #2 if you are using LTB 2.4 (supposedly). If so, there may be a third bug introduced with that ROM.
> 
> *Regarding Issue #1, has anyone experienced this problem tried using the alternate "Gedecoder" with Beautiful Widgets?* You get to this from Beautiful Widgets --> Weather Settings --> Advanced -- Alternate Geodecoder.


In my Beautiful Widgets app the alternate Geodecoder option is greyed out, and cannot be selected. However, if I check "force GPS" I get the right location. I also get the right location if I turn on wifi (even without connecting to a wifi network)



Morkai Almandragon said:


> Just thought I would throw this out there since I do not think I have seen it brought up. Network location worked for me every single time at home, but on the way to work it would change me to Florida (I live in TN).
> 
> Maybe the bug is not random, maybe some people just live in places where the bug is not obvious. Could it be the phone is calling on an outdated list of cities or locations used to update the network location?
> 
> I am not sure how this would manifest, as with Beautiful Widgets both weather services show the same location, so the bug must happen before it gets to the data is sent back out.


I live in TN and get locations in Orlando, Florida, as well as Crystal, and sometimes across the globe in the middle east (I don't even have the characters on my keyboard to type the name).


----------



## nebulosa

Anyone try either of these two options for tracking the problem? Basically, even on days where it looks like things are fine much of the time, I find using these tools that the network location still jumps around the world a few times a day, even if I didn't notice through regular use. I'm curious if this is the case for people who don't see this bug. It might help determine if all phones are seeing this or not.



nebulosa said:


> First, if you use Google latitude, you can view all of your location history when logged in to the latitude site on your computer. Just keep the mobile app activated and check in on the website to see where it thinks you have been. I have found that no matter what I do, I get a few random far off locations each day. Even with wifi turned on.
> 
> Second, I've tried using an app called "Location Cache" which allows you to view a list, and even a map, off all of the network and wifi locations stored on your phone. You can clear the history, however I have not found this to be a permanent solution. The map does confirm for me that all of the wifi locations are correctly plotted, while the network locations are all over the place.
> 
> I hope this helps someone figure out a fix!


----------



## fatboy97

Update to my theory... someone else had an issue with their location for a weather app... I asked them to try to find an address in their contacts and click on the Navigation link to start that app. It came up with the Searching and could not lock on.

Does the GPS for Google Maps use a different API interface than the GPS for the Navigation app??? I'm thinking the GPS for the Navigation is what most of these weather apps use for their Geolocation... and some people are really not testing their Navigation turn-by-turn direction to see if that is working, they are just testing Google Maps and saying they have good GPS.

Can anyone verify???


----------



## jcporter80

nebulosa said:


> Anyone try either of these two options for tracking the problem? Basically, even on days where it looks like things are fine much of the time, I find using these tools that the network location still jumps around the world a few times a day, even if I didn't notice through regular use. I'm curious if this is the case for people who don't see this bug. It might help determine if all phones are seeing this or not.


So, I figured that I would try to see if I could help you verify this and unfortunately, I got an instant lock on GPS and within about 45 seconds had directions.

Just to make sure I am following what you are asking for I outlined my steps:
1. Went into my contacts and looked up my Wife's contact info
2. Clicked on the navigation icon
3. Navigation (Not Google Maps) opened and almost immediately I had a GPS lock (GPS icon in status bar went from blinking to solid)
4. It then went into "Searching for Directions" for about 45 seconds and I was ready to give up, when the very annoying voice started telling me where to go
5. Checked everything out and it had my correct location and had the correct final destination

I know this was not what you wanted to hear, but mine seems to work. However, all my weather apps are borked.


----------



## fatboy97

I guess I can throw my last theory out the window... over the last couple hours I've gotten a number of warning messages about not getting a usable location from Geolocation... I even turned on Wifi and GPS... then after a couple more messages I rebooted... finally used set location to search for my city name and state... after having it on for an hour or so I turned on Geolocation again and I'm not getting the warning yet.

Although it is strange people can get GPS lock with Google Maps... and then have GPS not find the location using Navigation app.


----------



## xnatex21

I suspect a memory/pointer issue is saving/writing bad data somewhere.

It could be another app/service that is writing to a register reserved for GPS or GPS is looking for data from the wrong register.

But then again, I'm just speculating...


----------



## stearic

It's just extremely odd though that the geolocation seems to work in maps, but in no other program. At least for me anyways.


----------



## pandacrx

I have been having having the geolcation problem also but today after getting a navigation lock it went away. I'm on cm7 1.5.2 stick kernel and chingy 2.x leak radio.


----------



## Mgenova

This may be of some help. I just did a full wipe and upgraded to liquid thunderbread 2.6 on my thunderbolt. As always I had the bug in my weather widget. It thought I was in Bosnia. I turned on GPS and wifi and used wireless networks and got a good lock in Google maps. Then turned off my wifi and GPS. I can update my location in my Google weather widget and it now stays in my current town.


----------



## wraithdu

Mgenova said:


> I can update my location in my Google weather widget and it now stays in my current town.


It will work for a little while. Give it some time though, it will break again.


----------



## Mgenova

I loaded the same aosp rom (LTB 2.6) onto my girls DX and it has never had this problem. I wonder if its device specific?


----------



## CoyoteDO

I'm not sure if this will be of any help figuring the issue out but in my experience, enabling "Allow Mock Location" seems to correct the issue for me until reboot. Then after reboot I'll get a bogus location until I disable/re-enable mock again.


----------



## Mgenova

"wraithdu said:


> It will work for a little while. Give it some time though, it will break again.


Lol yup it did it again. This time the only thing that would fix it is connecting to my wifi at home


----------



## spg900ny

I'm having the same issue, but it seems to easily update itself. I also think it has something to do with an iffy data signal, off WiFi, as it always seems to happen when I'm on the edge of 3G heading toward 1X. I live in NY and WeatherBug always tells me I'm in "Serbia, Bosnia and Herzgovina." Wow.

Soon as I turn on WiFi and connect to a network, it sorts itself out.


----------



## Jaxidian

Mgenova said:


> I loaded the same aosp rom (LTB 2.6) onto my girls DX and it has never had this problem. I wonder if its device specific?


Yeah, this is definitely Thunderbolt-specific.


----------



## jewremy

Not to bump an older thread, but I'm having this problem too. Call me a sheep, but I'm running CM7 with DreamKernel, both are the latest available. I'm thinking that network location is looking up the location by IP address when it should be using tower ID and triangulating. In other words, network location doesn't know how to handle an LTE device and thinks the phone is always on WiFi, thus looks up by IP address.

If you want to test this, go into terminal and do busybox ifconfig. Note the address for the 3G/4G interface and put it into http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip-lookup

Your result should show where the phone thinks it is.

EDIT: wait, nevermind. It shows up as a private IP...still weird, though. Could just be network location's way of erroring out.


----------



## Mgenova

"jewremy said:


> Not to bump an older thread, but I'm having this problem too. Call me a sheep, but I'm running CM7 with DreamKernel, both are the latest available. I'm thinking that network location is looking up the location by IP address when it should be using tower ID and triangulating. In other words, network location doesn't know how to handle an LTE device and thinks the phone is always on WiFi, thus looks up by IP address.
> 
> If you want to test this, go into terminal and do busybox ifconfig. Note the address for the 3G/4G interface and put it into http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip-lookup
> 
> Your result should show where the phone thinks it is.


Hmmm interesting i will try this when the bug pops up again


----------



## jewremy

Mgenova said:


> Hmmm interesting i will try this when the bug pops up again


You got rid of it?

Try beautiful widgets or weatherbug if you want to see it in action.


----------



## Mgenova

"jewremy said:


> You got rid of it?
> 
> Try beautiful widgets or weatherbug if you want to see it in action.


I always watch the aosp weather widget. Sometimes a reboot fixes it, sometimes wifi fixes it. The go weather widget uses gps so I've been using it too


----------



## jewremy

On a related note, Google Music crashes whenever I try to stream over 3G or 4G.


----------



## brizey

One thing I have noticed is that when using speedtest on 4G, sometimes the nearest server it finds is hundreds of miles away. I am in Dallas and it often uses a server in Houston, for example. I never have this issue when using my landline access (FiOS via wifi)--it finds something within a reasonable distance.

I wonder if the 4G network is geographically abstracted in some way.

I did some preliminary searching on charge forums and the only thing I found was a big thread on XDA of charge owners complaining that HTC gets faster and more accurate GPS locks (lol), and more importantly, CM7 does not seem to have been ported to the charge...so we do not have a hardware foil.


----------



## miketoasty

brizey said:


> One thing I have noticed is that when using speedtest on 4G, sometimes the nearest server it finds is hundreds of miles away. I am in Dallas and it often uses a server in Houston, for example. I never have this issue when using my landline access (FiOS via wifi)--it finds something within a reasonable distance.
> 
> I wonder if the 4G network is geographically abstracted in some way.
> 
> I did some preliminary searching on charge forums and the only thing I found was a big thread on XDA of charge owners complaining that HTC gets faster and more accurate GPS locks (lol), and more importantly, CM7 does not seem to have been ported to the charge...so we do not have a hardware foil.


Well since the Network Location is showing in random places that would be why the Speedtest app is using those servers. On a somewhat related note, I always get the same 2 cities even after flashing different AOSP ROM's. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Jaxidian

brizey said:


> I wonder if the 4G network is geographically abstracted in some way.


Something I've noticed is that all of my traffic is actually routed through Chicago while I'm in Indianapolis, even when I communicate with my datacenter in Indy. So their network is a little weird.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepperKSU

"brizey said:


> One thing I have noticed is that when using speedtest on 4G, sometimes the nearest server it finds is hundreds of miles away. I am in Dallas and it often uses a server in Houston, for example. I never have this issue when using my landline access (FiOS via wifi)--it finds something within a reasonable distance.
> 
> I wonder if the 4G network is geographically abstracted in some way.
> 
> I did some preliminary searching on charge forums and the only thing I found was a big thread on XDA of charge owners complaining that HTC gets faster and more accurate GPS locks (lol), and more importantly, CM7 does not seem to have been ported to the charge...so we do not have a hardware foil.


Well, I'm in	Kansas, and my network location consistently shows me in Chennai, India. So, it's definitely not just a little abstracted... ;-)


----------



## jewremy

Go get network location cache from the market. Looks like towers have mac addresses and the phone is reading them wrong.


----------



## SgtPepperKSU

"jewremy said:


> Go get network location cache from the market. Looks like towers have mac addresses and the phone is reading them wrong.


Don't see any app named that on the market. Also, what was it supposed to accomplish?


----------



## Dupras

"SgtPepperKSU said:


> Don't see any app named that on the market. Also, what was it supposed to accomplish?


I think he means an app called location cache. I downloaded it and most my locations are 0.0 on lat. and log. The few that had something else were way off from where I am.two in Europe and one in the middle of the ocean. I'm in AZ. Something is going on with network location but at least GPS works.. lol is a bit annoying with beautiful Widgets though unless you force GPS. That and my friends on latitude keep asking why I'm all over the world all the time.


----------



## jewremy

What dupras said. Shows you cached location data.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi

So yeah I have this issue. Maps works some apps don't locate me. But turning WiFi on makes it work would leaving WiFi on and not using run battery life down anymore then usual.

Sent from my GooPhone 3G via Tapatalk


----------



## jewremy

"nativi said:


> So yeah I have this issue. Maps works some apps don't locate me. But turning WiFi on makes it work would leaving WiFi on and not using run battery life down anymore then usual.
> 
> Sent from my GooPhone 3G via Tapatalk


Just wifi on or wifi connected?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## brizey

"jewremy said:


> Just wifi on or wifi connected?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Black RootzWiki Forums


Wifi connected uses less juice normally since it stops the scanning.


----------



## nativi

jewremy said:


> Just wifi on or wifi connected?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Black RootzWiki Forums


WiFi just on not connected.

Sent from my GooPhone 3G via Tapatalk


----------



## JustSomeDude

Just flashed the 8-21 nightly... Widgets and other location apps are now correctly locating me from towers.

Anyone else fixed with new nightly?

Edit... Strike that. After a reboot it showed me somewhere in South America.


----------



## pmdied

FWIW- I am running Droid Theory's latest AOSP rom from 8/26 and it seems to have fixed the network location issue. Apps such as Where, Aloqa and weather Widgets seem to work fine.


----------



## cigar3tte

pmdied said:


> FWIW- I am running Droid Theory's latest AOSP rom from 8/26 and it seems to have fixed the network location issue. Apps such as Where, Aloqa and weather Widgets seem to work fine.


Can you try if places load up when trying to check-in with any social media app?


----------



## pmdied

"cigar3tte said:


> Can you try if places load up when trying to check-in with any social media app?


Edit- seems to have lost my location again. I was using Google+ and Tweetcaster which seemed to work.
Edit- Aaaannnnddd now working again.


----------



## Jaxidian

As far as I can tell, no rom had fixed or even claimed to have fixed this yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jewremy

I think I found a solution. In Sense roms, in build.prop, persist.radio.agps.mode=2. In CM7 it's set to either 6 or 8. I changed it and it seems to have fixed the issue in CM7, RC1.7


----------



## Veridor

jewremy said:


> I think I found a solution. In Sense roms, in build.prop, persist.radio.agps.mode=2. In CM7 it's set to either 6 or 8. I changed it and it seems to have fixed the issue in CM7, RC1.7


Changed mine to 2, but so far, even after a reboot and clearing AGPS data, it still shows me several states away. Anything else you did?


----------



## Joshjunior

My location for widgets usually puts me in Serbia or Paris. Maps work just fine. I bounce from bamf to cm7 pretty often. Honestly the bug us the only reason I tried the new sense lol


----------



## miketoasty

"Joshjunior said:


> My location for widgets usually puts me in Serbia or Paris. Maps work just fine. I bounce from bamf to cm7 pretty often. Honestly the bug us the only reason I tried the new sense lol


Completely agree I would stay on aosp forever if it wasn't for the location bug. I know this sounds nitpicky but I just want my phone to work. Period.


----------



## pmdied

*sigh * this didn't work for me either. I'm running shift aosp. Is there some secret as to why this is an issue with aosp roms and not sense? Or is it a radio-specific issue?
EDIT Upon further experimenting this seems to have worked. I may have incorrectly used the r/o r/w settings and not saved them correctly before editing the build.prop.


----------



## SgtPepperKSU

Changing build.prop (persist.radio.agps.mode and ro.ril.def.agps.mode changed from 6 to 2) didn't fix it for me. Still shows me in Chennai, India instead of Kansas.


----------



## Veridor

"SgtPepperKSU said:


> Changing build.prop (persist.radio.agps.mode and ro.ril.def.agps.mode changed from 6 to 2) didn't fix it for me. Still shows me in Chennai, India instead of Kansas.


Also, doing this seemed to kill standalone GPS as well, so I had to change it back and reboot.


----------



## lambda

miketoasty said:


> Completely agree I would stay on aosp forever if it wasn't for the location bug. I know this sounds nitpicky but I just want my phone to work. Period.


Same here. This is a showstopper for me, I've been constantly checking in to see if it gets resolved. That said, Skyraider Zeus has been unbelievably solid, great battery life, etc., running ADW EX on it.


----------



## jewremy

Yeah, turns out that trick looked like it worked for a little, then killed gps for me too. D:


----------



## perrin

I tried doing the GPS Status reset, and the Sense flash.

I can't connect even in a Sense ROM. There isn't much more I can add to this but I am definitely interested in figuring a way around this issue.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah its weird that maps has me spot on with just GPS on but weather widgets have me thousand of miles away.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## bug_nuts

perrin said:


> I tried doing the GPS Status reset, and the Sense flash.
> 
> I can't connect even in a Sense ROM. There isn't much more I can add to this but I am definitely interested in figuring a way around this issue.


same issue for me, i flashed two different sense roms, as well as GPS status, currently running CM7 10.7..... good luck figuring this one out


----------



## Haydenpup

I've unchecked "Use Network" on weatherbug and it's been relatively accurate since then. "Use GPS" is checked, but I don't have GPS turned on. Often it just says "Minneapolis" instead of the more precise suburb, but it's better than Moriarty, NM or Lithuania like it would with Network enabled!


----------



## Veridor

"Haydenpup said:


> I've unchecked "Use Network" on weatherbug and it's been relatively accurate since then. "Use GPS" is checked, but I don't have GPS turned on. Often it just says "Minneapolis" instead of the more precise suburb, but it's better than Moriarty, NM or Lithuania like it would with Network enabled!


Now THAT's interesting. Must be something in the A-GPS/cellular/LTE chipset that makes the Bolt unique that somehow allows that to work. I'll have to try this in Weatherbug and Simi Weather.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

The new Theory 2.0F is supposed to have a GPS fix...


----------



## 00negative

"Morkai Almandragon said:


> The new Theory 2.0F is supposed to have a GPS fix...


Gps isn't the issue its network location and I assume there is something either in the RIL that is giving bad info, or something is missing from the RIL that causes it to not work in Aosp roms, because it works fine in Sense.. Most likely an issue that Slayher or Xoomdev would have to figure out.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

AFAIK AGPS is network location, and if you look in the change log it mentions a fix.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1234305


----------



## Jaxidian

Morkai Almandragon said:


> AFAIK AGPS is network location, and if you look in the change log it mentions a fix.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1234305


Can somebody look into this? Today is my first day back from vacation so I'm going to be swamped and unable to look at this for a couple days.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

I finally got to test it, sadly Network location is still boned

If it is RIL related, does anyone know if SLayher is working on it?


----------



## 00negative

"Morkai Almandragon said:


> AFAIK AGPS is network location, and if you look in the change log it mentions a fix.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1234305


Sorry but your original post said GPS and I hadn't looked at the change log.

I assume they just haven't been able to pin point the issue because it has been a known issue from pretty much day one of the Aosp roms.


----------



## SgtPepperKSU

AFAIK, agps is _not_ network location. However, I think it uses network location to bootstrap GPS location.


----------



## pmdied

Well, I just tried out the latest cm7, Shift and CookieMan's roms and couldn't get network location to work. Gps was fine but apps such as Urbanspoon and Aloqa could not find my location using Network. I will try out the latest OMFGB and Liquid ROM to see if they lock on.


----------



## Mgenova

They dont work. They're all cm7 based so they all have the issue. Im on omfgb latest nightly and it has the issue


----------



## pmdied

Aha. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Mgenova

No prob


----------



## miketoasty

Just fyi having wifi enabled fixes the issue so a weird way to fix the network location is to permanantly enable wifi (a really crappy fix I know but its all we got). I believe I read some where that HTC screwed up and basically duct taped the network location together with the wifi. Both slayher and xoomdev have stated that they have tried to fix the issue but obviously with no results. I don't see this getting fixed in the for see able future but that is the same thing I said about amon RA and look what happened there.


----------



## pmdied

"miketoasty said:


> Just fyi having wifi enabled fixes the issue so a weird way to fix the network location is to permanantly enable wifi (a really crappy fix I know but its all we got). I believe I read some where that HTC screwed up and basically duct taped the network location together with the wifi. Both slayher and xoomdev have stated that they have tried to fix the issue but obviously with no results. I don't see this getting fixed in the for see able future but that is the same thing I said about amon RA and look what happened there.


So, just leave WiFi on then, even if it never picks up a signal, like when I am driving and looking for the nearest White Castle?


----------



## Mustang302LX

That sucks because levying WiFi on when you don't have WiFi will murder the battery life.


----------



## miketoasty

"pmdied said:


> So, just leave WiFi on then, even if it never picks up a signal, like when I am driving and looking for the nearest White Castle?


Yes. Doesn't need to be connected just enabled. And yes it does suck, really bad.


----------



## Jaxidian

Mustang302LX said:


> That sucks because levying WiFi on when you don't have WiFi will murder the battery life.


Does it really? I've not noticed bad battery life because I leave wifi on. Be sure to crank up your wifi scan policy (I set mine to 5min) but I wouldn't expect it to hurt that bad. Am I wrong and have just not realized it?


----------



## pmdied

"Jaxidian said:


> Does it really? I've not noticed bad battery life because I leave wifi on. Be sure to crank up your wifi scan policy (I set mine to 5min) but I wouldn't expect it to hurt that bad. Am I wrong and have just not realized it?


So this workaround has effectivly allowed you to use location aware apps through the network merely by leaving WiFi on?


----------



## miketoasty

pmdied said:


> So this workaround has effectivly allowed you to use location aware apps through the network merely by leaving WiFi on?


This is how I use Fancy Widgets and Places. I can have it off, be found in some African city, enable WiFi and instantly be brought back to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Jaxidian said:


> Does it really? I've not noticed bad battery life because I leave wifi on. Be sure to crank up your wifi scan policy (I set mine to 5min) but I wouldn't expect it to hurt that bad. Am I wrong and have just not realized it?


How exactly do you change that? I've checked under advanced wifi settings and I don't see a scan policy to adjust?


----------



## Jaxidian

pmdied said:


> So this workaround has effectivly allowed you to use location aware apps through the network merely by leaving WiFi on?


Correct.


----------



## Jaxidian

Mustang302LX said:


> How exactly do you change that? I've checked under advanced wifi settings and I don't see a scan policy to adjust?


Rom Toolbox (free)

Click the icon just right of the lightning bolt icon and you'll see Wifi scan interval. 

There are a bajillion other apps that do this too.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Jaxidian said:


> Rom Toolbox (free)
> 
> Click the icon just right of the lightning bolt icon and you'll see Wifi scan interval.
> 
> There are a bajillion other apps that do this too.


Cool thanks.

I turned WiFi on and Beautiful Widgets got me in the city next to me but not the city I'm in. Much better than it saying im in Duluth or Estonia lol.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Cool thanks.
> 
> I turned WiFi on and Beautiful Widgets got me in the city next to me but not the city I'm in. Much better than it saying im in Duluth or Estonia lol.


Well its the location of your cell tower so it's not always going to be spot on, but it's still a lot better than being continents away.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> Well its the location of your cell tower so it's not always going to be spot on, but it's still a lot better than being continents away.


Good point. That probably is the closest tower to my present location as I live in a cell dead zone except for VzW. Just weird because the weather between here and there is much different due to them being closer to the ocean.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Good point. That probably is the closest tower to my present location as I live in a cell dead zone except for VzW. Just weird because the weather between here and there is much different due to them being closer to the ocean.


I see, that would be quite annoying. Did you ever think of just putting in your location manually? It wouldn't follow you but at least you would get accurate weather readings.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> I see, that would be quite annoying. Did you ever think of just putting in your location manually? It wouldn't follow you but at least you would get accurate weather readings.


As of now I do have it manually just sucks changing it all the time. The place I work/live the weather is typically 10 degress colder than out in town where we hang out/shop so it's slightly irritating but not a huge deal. I'll deal with this rather than run Sense.


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> As of now I do have it manually just sucks changing it all the time. The place I work/live the weather is typically 10 degress colder than out in town where we hang out/shop so it's slightly irritating but not a huge deal. I'll deal with this rather than run Sense.


I hate to say it but for this reason mainly, is why I stayed on sense. I travel to 3 different city's about 2 hours apart in total, and it's nice to know what the weather is by just turning on your phone without having to change a bunch of stuff. It sucks, but I guess that's what we get for being early adopters =P.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> I hate to say it but for this reason mainly, is why I stayed on sense. I travel to 3 different city's about 2 hours apart in total, and it's nice to know what the weather is by just turning on your phone without having to change a bunch of stuff. It sucks, but I guess that's what we get for being early adopters =P.


Yeah I hear that but to me it's worth it haha. I love HTC and I love high speed downloads!!


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I hear that but to me it's worth it haha. I love HTC and I love high speed downloads!!


Completely agree with you, I was there on the first day picking this bad boy up, and even after seeing the Bionic released I still won't give this thing up.


----------



## Mustang302LX

miketoasty said:


> Completely agree with you, I was there on the first day picking this bad boy up, and even after seeing the Bionic released I still won't give this thing up.


After owning the Atrix I refuse to buy Motorola again.

Back to the network location issue for everything else (other than weather) as long as I just leave GPS on everything seems to work fine.


----------



## pmdied

"Mustang302LX said:


> After owning the Atrix I refuse to buy Motorola again.
> 
> Back to the network location issue for everything else (other than weather) as long as I just leave GPS on everything seems to work fine.


So what eats more power? Network or wifi?


----------



## miketoasty

pmdied said:


> So what eats more power? Network or wifi?


From what I have read, and what is the general belief is that, WiFi saves A LOT of power compared to network.


----------



## wraithdu

IMO, 4G > WiFi > 3G. Unless you are in a bad signal area, in which case WiFi might save you some power over 3G.


----------



## lambda

I find it to be Wifi > 4G > 3G. YMMV.


----------



## miketoasty

lambda said:


> I find it to be Wifi > 4G > 3G. YMMV.


Interesting, you are the first person I have seen, say that you think WiFi uses the most power, by no means am I saying that you are wrong, because of course everyone has different results, just interesting to see someone with these results.

As others have said for me it seems to be:

4G = 3G > WiFi

Edit: Where I work I have a poor 3G signal, 1 maybe 2 bars usually, while 4G has a strong 4 bar signal. I don't know if this would cause me to have the results I am having but it would make sense.


----------



## Jaxidian

miketoasty said:


> Interesting, you are the first person I have seen, say that you think WiFi uses the most power, by no means am I saying that you are wrong, because of course everyone has different results, just interesting to see someone with these results.
> 
> As others have said for me it seems to be:
> 
> 4G = 3G > WiFi
> 
> Edit: Where I work I have a poor 3G signal, 1 maybe 2 bars usually, while 4G has a strong 4 bar signal. I don't know if this would cause me to have the results I am having but it would make sense.


For the amount of power that gets used:
4G > 3G > wifi for me

So I actually have wifi stay on even when the screen is off.

I just did a test. Left my phone idle for the past hour connected to wifi and set to NOT sleep while the screen is off. It went from 100% to 99%.

From this test, I conclude that leaving the wifi on, while connected, is not a battery drain that I need to care much about. I also conclude that leaving wifi on is an acceptable-enough work-around for me for the network location bug.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Jaxidian said:


> For the amount of power that gets used:
> 4G > 3G > wifi for me
> 
> So I actually have wifi stay on even when the screen is off.
> 
> I just did a test. Left my phone idle for the past hour connected to wifi and set to NOT sleep while the screen is off. It went from 100% to 99%.
> 
> From this test, I conclude that leaving the wifi on, while connected, is not a battery drain that I need to care much about. I also conclude that leaving wifi on is an acceptable-enough work-around for me for the network location bug.


I wish I was getting those results for battery life. Nothing I do on CM7 gives me good battery at all.


----------



## lambda

miketoasty said:


> Interesting, you are the first person I have seen, say that you think WiFi uses the most power, by no means am I saying that you are wrong, because of course everyone has different results, just interesting to see someone with these results.
> 
> As others have said for me it seems to be:
> 
> 4G = 3G > WiFi
> 
> Edit: Where I work I have a poor 3G signal, 1 maybe 2 bars usually, while 4G has a strong 4 bar signal. I don't know if this would cause me to have the results I am having but it would make sense.


No, I listed in terms of best battery life, wifi being the best for battery life.

sent from my bolt


----------



## villae81

I just did a test. Left my phone idle for the past hour connected to wifi and set to NOT sleep while the screen is off. It went from 100% to 99%.

What rom are you using? Coz my battery life is garbage wifi or not


----------



## lambda

I'm running skyraider Zeus preview and I am getting similar on wifi while idle, maybe lose 2-3%

sent from my bolt


----------



## Mustang302LX

villae81 said:


> I just did a test. Left my phone idle for the past hour connected to wifi and set to NOT sleep while the screen is off. It went from 100% to 99%.
> 
> What rom are you using? Coz my battery life is garbage wifi or not


How is losing 1% in an hour "garbage"?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## pmdied

"Jaxidian said:


> Rom Toolbox (free)
> 
> Click the icon just right of the lightning bolt icon and you'll see Wifi scan interval.
> 
> There are a bajillion other apps that do this too.


I'm using this app now ; under the scan settings there are values from 0-500. Do higher values mean the number of seconds in a sweep, thereby decreasing battery drain? Example, setting it a 360 means a 6 minute interval?


----------



## Jaxidian

Mustang302LX said:


> How is losing 1% in an hour "garbage"?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


The top of that was an unformatted quote of me.

I'm currently running DroidTheory's AOSP rom with LeanKernel on battery saver/interactive x. I usually run OMFGB, same kernel, and get the same results.

I have a freshly calibrated battery stock size but aftermarket).

Over more testing, I was at 88% after 5.5 hours of idle with wifi on the whole time (3 push, 2 pull email accounts).

I'm not bragging about great battery life, I'm just saying that I don't think wifi drains a significant amount of juice simply by leaving it on.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Jaxidian said:


> The top of that was an unformatted quote of me.
> 
> I'm currently running DroidTheory's AOSP rom with LeanKernel on battery saver/interactive x. I usually run OMFGB, same kernel, and get the same results.
> 
> I have a freshly calibrated battery stock size but aftermarket).
> 
> Over more testing, I was at 88% after 5.5 hours of idle with wifi on the whole time (3 push, 2 pull email accounts).
> 
> I'm not bragging about great battery life, I'm just saying that I don't think wifi drains a significant amount of juice simply by leaving it on.


Ahh OK that makes sense now haha.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Mustang302LX

pmdied said:


> I'm using this app now ; under the scan settings there are values from 0-500. Do higher values mean the number of seconds in a sweep, thereby decreasing battery drain? Example, setting it a 360 means a 6 minute interval?


I'm actually curious of this myself. I just set it to 250...does that mean it will only scan every 250 minutes? Seems like the more time the better off for battery life.


----------



## tbot

Dunno if this helps. I'm on shift aosp and have a widget called Traffic Monitor which has an info tab (tap the world looking icon on the widget to bring it up and then menu>device then wireless up top) that shows network stats. One of those is base station latitude and longitude. For me in Denver, its way off but shows both lat and long being 572426.

Here's a screen shot:









Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm actually curious of this myself. I just set it to 250...does that mean it will only scan every 250 minutes? Seems like the more time the better off for battery life.


Well I just tested it, and no matter what value I set it at, the rate at which wifi refreshed was the same (approximately every 6 seconds). I just opened up wifi settings and watched when it would actually refresh. Someone else wanna look at this and see if its just me? And yes I did the reboot to apply the changes.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

tbot said:


> Dunno if this helps. I'm on shift aosp and have a widget called Traffic Monitor which has an info tab (tap the world looking icon on the widget to bring it up and then menu>device then wireless up top) that shows network stats. One of those is base station latitude and longitude. For me in Denver, its way off but shows both lat and long being 572426.
> 
> Here's a screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


That's interesting. I downloaded it on CM7 and I got unknown for lat and long under wireless even though on the next tab it had my exact GPS coordinates.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Jaxidian

tbot said:


> Well I just tested it, and no matter what value I set it at, the rate at which wifi refreshed was the same (approximately every 6 seconds). I just opened up wifi settings and watched when it would actually refresh. Someone else wanna look at this and see if its just me? And yes I did the reboot to apply the changes.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


My expectation is that 250 is the number of seconds it refreshes. As for that screen, I would expect that screen to override your setting and refresh very quickly. A better (not necessarily easy) test would be to enable unsecured wifi notification, go somewhere that has an open wifi, wait for the notification, as soon as you get it, clear it and immediately enable another open wifi, and time it until you get the next notification.


----------



## offcerclancy

Hey guys. I hate to breakup your WiFi discussion, but what's the latest on changing the build.prop from 6 to 2? Is that a keeper or more fool's gold? Seems like the latter.

Thanks greatly.


----------



## pmdied

"offcerclancy said:


> Hey guys. I hate to breakup your WiFi discussion, but what's the latest on changing the build.prop from 6 to 2? Is that a keeper or more fool's gold? Seems like the latter.
> 
> Thanks greatly.


I had no issues when I changed mine to 2, but I think the latest release of Shift already has that change built in. Others have had GPS issues..


----------



## Jaxidian

offcerclancy said:


> Hey guys. I hate to breakup your WiFi discussion, but what's the latest on changing the build.prop from 6 to 2? Is that a keeper or more fool's gold? Seems like the latter.
> 
> Thanks greatly.


My understanding is that it doesn't fix the Network Location or the GPS issue.

Some people claim it fixes GPS, but they all seem to say it only fixes it on a clean rom install or after a factory reset, both of which I've also had fix the issue for me without this change, so I just think they have flawed test scenarios.


----------



## tbot

Mustang302LX said:


> That's interesting. I downloaded it on CM7 and I got unknown for lat and long under wireless even though on the next tab it had my exact GPS coordinates.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I think we need to get someone with a different device and try it. I tried it on just 3g and got the same numbers for both again, but they were different than the ones before, but different base station too.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

tbot said:


> I think we need to get someone with a different device and try it. I tried it on just 3g and got the same numbers for both again, but they were different than the ones before, but different base station too.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure this is just a Thunderbolt issue as HTC apparently did something crazy with their location services.


----------



## tbot

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm pretty sure this is just a Thunderbolt issue as HTC apparently did something crazy with their location services.


Right, but if someone with another device tries the app and verifies it's not just the app that's reporting weird numbers, or possibly how the thunderbolt reads the network values, or the way the network values are setup for lte.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## PorscheGuy

Beautiful Widgets sometimes puts me in a far-away land when using network location with Wi-Fi off and not allowing Mock Locations.

I am trying out a T-Mobile Sensation 4G and I just installed CM7 on it. I will report back on whether or not Beautiful Widgets messes up my network location on both phones running CM7 or just my Thunderbolt!

Sent from my CM7 ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## miketoasty

"PorscheGuy said:


> Beautiful Widgets sometimes puts me in a far-away land when using network location with Wi-Fi off and not allowing Mock Locations.
> 
> I am trying out a T-Mobile Sensation 4G and I just installed CM7 on it. I will report back on whether or not Beautiful Widgets messes up my network location on both phones running CM7 or just my Thunderbolt!
> 
> Sent from my CM7 ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


It will just be the thunderbolt. HTC screwed up he network location on our phones.


----------



## 00negative

Any one tried using the network location.apk from a sense ROM in an aosp one?


----------



## miketoasty

00negative said:


> Any one tried using the network location.apk from a sense ROM in an aosp one?


Yea I tried that a week or so ago, bad things happened to say the least.


----------



## Mustang302LX

tbot said:


> Right, but if someone with another device tries the app and verifies it's not just the app that's reporting weird numbers, or possibly how the thunderbolt reads the network values, or the way the network values are setup for lte.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Cool I see what you mean now my bad.


----------



## tbot

Mustang302LX said:


> Cool I see what you mean now my bad.


No worries, sometimes my written communication sucks haha.

As for the t-mobile mytouch, it worked just fine on mine when it was running cm7. Its definitely a Verizon/thunderbolt issue.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative

"miketoasty said:


> Yea I tried that a week or so ago, bad things happened to say the least.


Where were you before I.tried it and bad things happened...haha


----------



## villae81

"00negative said:


> Where were you before I.tried it and bad things happened...haha


Have you tried the HTC sense music player on an aosp rom?


----------



## xoomdev

I'm so glad I read this thread..it gives me an idea..now.it probably wont work but it gives me an idea..


----------



## 00negative

"villae81 said:


> Have you tried the HTC sense music player on an aosp rom?


Is that the key to network location? Or will my phone spontaneously implode, or is it explode, upon doing this?


----------



## 00negative

"xoomdev said:


> I'm so glad I read this thread..it gives me an idea..now.it probably wont work but it gives me an idea..


If it gave somebody with more knowledge on the subject than most a new idea to even try I would say this was a successful thread, props to the OP for starting it. And good luck.


----------



## z28 justin

"miketoasty said:


> This is how I use Fancy Widgets and Places. I can have it off, be found in some African city, enable WiFi and instantly be brought back to Pittsburgh.


Mine's not instant but I have seen better locationing through beautiful widgets if I leave wifi on vs. off


----------



## Haydenpup

Haydenpup said:


> I've unchecked "Use Network" on weatherbug and it's been relatively accurate since then. "Use GPS" is checked, but I don't have GPS turned on. Often it just says "Minneapolis" instead of the more precise suburb, but it's better than Moriarty, NM or Lithuania like it would with Network enabled!


Note for my above post, weatherbug was relatively close after getting a lock with GPS, then turning GPS off.

After flashing BlackSourc3, Weatherbug started showing I'm in Moriarty, NM or Lithuania again. Still accurate at home on wifi (which is expected), but at work, it was wrong. Toggling on wifi (but not connecting to anything) didn't give the correct location either. I also didn't notice a difference whether mock locations was checked or not.

Here's something interesting that happened. I was at work in a low signal area on 1x, weatherbug refreshed, and actually refreshed to my current city! I haven't seen that in ages since it would always say "Minneapolis" or stay on the last location acquired correctly while I was on wifi. Fancy Widgets weather was also correct.

I have wifi OFF. GPS is OFF. Mock locations OFF. "Use GPS" is unchecked in weatherbug. Network location is checked in weatherbug.

Now back on 4g (after a battery swap), it's still showing me in the correct city. I restored data for weatherbug and it went back to Moriarty, NM. I tried replicating the refresh with 1x, and wifi toggled on (but not on a wifi network) and it didn't locate correctly.

I haven't been able to replicate, so it could have been a fluke. But it caught my attention that I was on 1x when it refreshed off wifi correctly for the first time in a month!


----------



## pmdied

Has anyone tried this fix;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1247683&page=4


----------



## SgtPepperKSU

"pmdied said:


> Has anyone tried this fix;
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1247683&page=4


It's already been mentioned here a couple times. That deals with GPS, not network location.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

SgtPepperKSU said:


> It's already been mentioned here a couple times. That deals with GPS, not network location.


Actually there is mention of there bring a dns error as well. I would think a dns fix would certainly effect network location, can someone using aosp try it?


----------



## psufan5

It cant triangulate your position... DNS wouldnt help with that.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

Considering that simply having WiFi on, and in range of any WiFi device leads me to believe no true triangulation is actually necessary.


----------



## pmdied

"Morkai Almandragon said:


> Considering that simply having WiFi on, and in range of any WiFi device leads me to believe no true triangulation is actually necessary.


This has been my experience. As long as I switch on wifi, regardless of a connection, I can update my location in weather or social apps. Foursquare, Where,Urbanspoon all work properly when wifi is engaged whether it not I actually lock on to a wifi spot.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

which is why I was asking for someone to try the DNS fix mentioned in the thread at XDA that is linked here.


----------



## nativi

What about the network location apk found in sense Roms would that help???

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

nativi said:


> What about the network location apk found in sense Roms would that help???
> 
> Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


I think a few tried that and all hell broke loose.


----------



## tbot

The wifi on "fix" only works due to the fact Google has mapped out wifi ssid's and can figure out location based on what ssid's your phone picks up and their signal strength as well. It has nothing to do with network location based on cell towers which is what I was under the impression this thread was about.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty

"tbot said:


> The wifi on "fix" only works due to the fact Google has mapped out wifi ssid's and can figure out location based on what ssid's your phone picks up and their signal strength as well. It has nothing to do with network location based on cell towers which is what I was under the impression this thread was about.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Interesting never that about that but makes sense.


----------



## orcsbane13

tbot said:


> The wifi on "fix" only works due to the fact Google has mapped out wifi ssid's and can figure out location based on what ssid's your phone picks up and their signal strength as well. It has nothing to do with network location based on cell towers which is what I was under the impression this thread was about.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


My only problem with that is the wifi fix works even when not in range of any networks. I have tested this before because I live A bit in the country and wifi networks are sparse.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot

orcsbane13 said:


> My only problem with that is the wifi fix works even when not in range of any networks. I have tested this before because I live A bit in the country and wifi networks are sparse.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You'd be surprised what wifi picks up even if the phone doesn't list it.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## gfro9191

tbot said:


> The wifi on "fix" only works due to the fact Google has mapped out wifi ssid's and can figure out location based on what ssid's your phone picks up and their signal strength as well. It has nothing to do with network location based on cell towers which is what I was under the impression this thread was about.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


This is so very true. Download location cache or whatever and you can see what networks were picked up. I can see what streets i took in the whole day just by looking at the map of networks my phone found because wifi was on.


----------



## pmdied

"tbot said:


> You'd be surprised what wifi picks up even if the phone doesn't list it.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


I believe one of the devs had a theory that the network location is somehow bootstrapped to wifi on Sense roms which is why it work on AOSP roms.


----------



## Mustang302LX

pmdied said:


> I believe one of the devs had a theory that the network location is somehow bootstrapped to wifi on Sense roms which is why it work on AOSP roms.


But if that is the case why do Sense ROMs have proper location when WiFi is off?


----------



## pmdied

"Mustang302LX said:


> But if that is the case why do Sense ROMs have proper location when WiFi is off?


No idea. Confusing shit, for sure..


----------



## PorscheGuy

"miketoasty said:


> It will just be the thunderbolt. HTC screwed up he network location on our phones.


OK, so as you predicted only my Thunderbolt is jacked up. Both phones running CM7 and after a reboot with Wi-Fi off my Sensation 4G shows me in Temecula, CA (which is correct) and my Thunderbolt shows me in Budapest.

Sent from my CM7 Sensation using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Morkai Almandragon

Ha! I used to live in Temecula, mt parents still do


----------



## movielover76

I dunno if this will be helpful to anyone, I came from a sense based rom shifts3ns3 and so I never had a problem with basic GPS usage
and for the most part I don't have issues on OFGMB, I did have the problem once with my go weather widget and turning off everything except GPS fixed the location.
I tend to leave GPS on all of the time, as well as network location, yes I know it's not the best for the battery, but I checkin to places fairly regularly and my location has never been off since.


----------



## SgtPepperKSU

In case anyone missed it, using the NetworkLocation.apk from the latest OTA fixes the issue.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah I think we can FINALLY close this thread!


----------



## offcerclancy

Before you close it out, what exactly is the new OTA? I extracted the networkloc.apk from the ROM in a post that had ver 2.11.605.2- OP was Grnlantern. Didn't work for me. I assume I should have pulled the networkloc.apk from 2.11.605.3- such as in Detard's OP. Is that correct? Thanks greatly for any help.


----------



## lambda

I don't think NetworkLocation.apk changed from 2.11.605.1 to 2.11.605.3, so you should be good to go.


----------



## miketoasty

offcerclancy said:


> Before you close it out, what exactly is the new OTA? I extracted the networkloc.apk from the ROM in a post that had ver 2.11.605.2- OP was Grnlantern. Didn't work for me. I assume I should have pulled the networkloc.apk from 2.11.605.3- such as in Detard's OP. Is that correct? Thanks greatly for any help.


It's not as simple as just pulling it and pasting it in the /system/app. Follow the guide from the thread (There is also a (For sure) working NetworkLocation.apk posted there that I would recommend using).


----------



## offcerclancy

"miketoasty said:


> It's not as simple as just pulling it and pasting it in the /system/app. Follow the guide from the thread (There is also a (For sure) working NetworkLocation.apk posted there that I would recommend using).


Guide in thread? Sorry, which thread are you referring to for the fix?
Thanks.


----------



## 00negative

"offcerclancy said:


> Guide in thread? Sorry, which thread are you referring to for the fix?
> Thanks.


It's in stickies if you are using mobile app. If on computer will be at the top of general thunderbolt thread. Called fixed network location


----------

